# My gorgeous Jude <3



## trashit

~Birth story~


Friday 5th March-
One day overdue! Started to get frustrated and came to terms with the fact i'd more than likely have an overdue bubs and need inducing :( Had an appointment with the midwife and was very surprised she offered me a sweep so soon! Ecstatic though and obviously accepted :D When she examined i was already 1cm dilated without even realising and she stretched me up to 3cm. She told me to "expect to be a mummy by the following day." I was in so much shock!! I spent the night having the random dull period pains she said i'd have but nothing more.

Saturday 6th March& Sunday 7th March-
Woke up early and felt NOTHING :| I actually cried, this wasn't fair! I got a bath at 9:30 AM and as i stood up GUSHHH! I lost a big lump of plegm looking stuff which totally grossed me out! As i wiped after i got out i lost more and more.. I was certain SOMETHING had to be starting! Still didn't have any pains.. Mum said the show shouldn't be the yellowy greeny colour it was and so she rang the hospital to find out if it was normal. They told us to come in so they could have a look, said it was perfectly normal and sent us home. 2.30pm- still no pains. feeling exhausted and frustrated i went to bed for a nap. Woke up at 5:30pm to quite bad period pains. These kept coming and going and getting gradually worse and worse, still nothing i couldnt handle though. I bounced on my birthing ball, had a bath, took some paracetemols.... By 10 pm they were beginning to get unbearable and so off to hospital we went.. Got examined and was only 2cm dilated!!?!?! I was completely confused?! We went home frustrated and confused... Decided to get into bed and try sleeping. The second i got into bed i felt this huge crunch and all of a sudden the worst pain i'd yet felt! I realised that the pains before were NOTHING in comparison these! I also wasn't getting any breaks between the contractions, it was just a constant flow of bad pain. So practically 5 minutes after walking back through the door we had to go back in. I'd dilated to 3cm and was constantly contracting one after the other after the other. There was NO breaks for me... I managed to breathe through them. I tried the gas and air a couple of times but i didn't like the way it made me feel and so i refused to take it, until it just became absolutely unbearable, WHY WASN'T I GETTING THE BREAKS?!! I had to practically just sit on the gas and air. The gas and air wasn't helping and i was screaming so much it made my mum cry. I was just in that much pain, it never stopped. I asked if i could have any other pain relief with me wanting a water birth and she said it unfortunetly wasn't allowed. She came back a few minutes later with some bad news... I wasn't allowed the water birth as I had tacyhcardia. I was quite disappointed but happy that i could now have pethadine! I still wasn't getting any breaks between these contractions, and the pethadine did NOT help at all. I had no option but to opt for an epidural... She set me all up ready for the anaethesist but then i stood up and started rocking with the gas and air and realised that i could deal with it (or so i thought...an hour down the road and i soon changed my mind!) Dinner time Sunday-Had an epidural and 20 minutes later its kicked in and i'm in heaven! It was absolute bliss! I was able to hold a conversation, i was like a different person. I was examined just before the epidural btw and i was now 8cm dilated! I couldn't get any sleep because i was still constantly contracting but the epirdural did make it a million times better! I wasn't rolling about on the bed screaming in agony anymore!! I kept sorta dipping into a sleep but then i'd wake up with a jolt. I was so exhausted by this point, i'd not slept since Friday night and it was Sunday afternoon! I had a pretty useless midwife i have to say, i appreciate they were busy but i was completely forgotton about, I was actually left for three hours with noone coming in to check at one point. Anyway so time went on... It got to about 6 pm and my epidural was running out, i was starting to tense up because typically the machine wouldnt take the new shringe and so i knew the constant contractions were about to happen again. She kept drifting in and out of the room asking everyone to look at it but it just wouldn't work! I knew the agony was about to begin all over again.... It took about 40 minutes before i was screaming and rolling about again, the gas and air did nothing, it didnt even make me feel drunk anymore, it was just useless. I just wanted this baby out! At about 7.30pm she said she had got the new shringe working-but i still dont think it was as i was still feeling the constant contractions. 8pm-changed over to the night midwifes (thankfully as the one i had was REALLY pissing me off. It was like a carry on film, the drip kept beeping, the epidural machine kept beeping, nothing was working, me and mum were frustrated and exhausted...and the midwife was absolutely useless!) The new midwife was lovely! She did an internal and immediately realised there was an issue, oh and i was fully dilated! I was by this point (about 10 PM) getting the urge to push. Now this wasn't like feeling a poo, it wasn't an intense burn, it wasn't anything like how i imagined, it was just the most pain i had EVER felt in my entire life. It did feel like i needed to poo yeah, but like the biggest poo you could ever imagine mixed with the most painful constant contractions, it was the stuff nightmares are made of, that pain alone put me off for life! I wish i could describe just how much pain i was constantly in but i just cant, its inexplicable and cant be compared to anything. So 10.30 pm and these urges were getting worse and worse. I was at that stage where you just do not care what they do to do, you just want that pain to go and want that baby out!! The doctor came to examine me and he realised my baby had shoulder dystocia as well as being face first, so there was no way he could come out naturally. They urged me to push every time i got the urge (which was every 2 minutes) Because it would help with the delivery. They told me i had to no option but to go down to the theatre and they would try to get him out with forceps and if not it would have to be a c-section. This parts all such a haze from start to finish. I remember a woman coming in and she seemed to take forever writing out the consent forms and i was screaming "I DONT CARE I DONT CARE, JUST GIVE ME IT ILL SIGN IT, PARALYSE ME, I DONT CARE JUST GET RID OF THIS PAIN!" :haha:
She tried talking me through the risks but i just said yeah yeah yeah, now lemme sign! Then before i knew it i was being rushed into theatre in my bed, i remember just wishing i wouldnt have contractions until i got to theatre because i didnt have any gas and air with me. I luckily didnt get one until we got down there. I remember them trying to get me into this position so they could do the spinal but i just couldnt move for the epidural and the exhaustion. I remember having the urges while he was trying to put the spinal in and sucking on the gas and air for dear life. I kept drifting in and out of sleep and about four people had to hold me up :lol: It must have took him about 20 minutes to get it in. But the effects were amazing, the second it went in my whole body just went numb. I felt nothing, i couldn't even feel my own heart beating. I was certain i wasn't breathing and they were gonna take me away, it was such a scary feeling! Then i just remember everyone in the room screaming- PUSH GO ON ELLIE GO ON ELLIE PUSH PUSH and i remember i thought i was going to be told off for not pushing, i was telling my brain to push but because i was paralysed i couldnt feel anything so i just kept telling myself to push and screwing my face up the most i could manage. About four pushes later and I just remember hearing this big scream and they lifted him up. I was pretty much sparko and i just grinned from ear to ear. My mum was like "Aww Ellie he's beautiful he looks just like you did as a baby aww Ellie" Then the next minute i heard "he's ten pounds!" and i remember my mum saying "i told you, i knew he would be!" i was still just so out of it but i was blooming shocked! They showed him to me and i just fell in love, i wanted to hold him so much but couldnt move it was awful. They asked if i had a name for him and i had had Audie picked out but he didn't look like an Audie at all! I just said "Jude Lennon" and I had a conversation with the aneathesist about whether it was after the beatles, saint Jude or Jude Law lol. It must have taken the guy 20 minutes to sew me up. It was so weird when the feeling started coming back, i just remember feeling itchy. My eyes were itching like crazy. When he'd finished his stitching they put Jude at the side of me all swaddled up in his blankets and i put my arm around him and just stared at him the whole way, i just remember staring and smiling and i wasn't able to say anything at all, i was completely numbed. They put me in the recovery room and i had my skin to skin with him, breastfed him for the first time-OUUUCH is all ill say to that! :lol: We sat there for a while and then i got rushed off to the ward and left there. I remember being really starving and weak, i'd not eaten in three days! They only gave me blooming tea and a slice of toast i could have cried! I still couldn't move from the spinal so when he cried out for food i couldnt move and i was getting really upset :(

Monday 8th March-
The stitches still didn't hurt from the medicine he'd put up my bum. My feeling had come back and i grabbed my tummy finding it so strange! I couldn't stop staring at Jude, and i found that he didn't cry one bit when i layed him on my chest. He loves listening to my heartbeat! I just kept watching him, he kicks his arms and legs out in his sleep how he did inside me and still hiccups as much! :cloud9: The midwife came around and showed me how to bath him and did all his checks. Its so weird looking at him when he looks so much like me, he has my nose and ears and eyes and lips and just looks like me as a baby! He has everything of me (ok with the exception of the privates lol) and its dead strange! 

Tuesday 9th March-
discharged from hospital! Soo lovely to bring him home! he looked so funny in his carseat :lol:, like karate kid! 


~Birth announcement~
Jude Lennon Dennis Croot born 11.35 pm Sunday 7th March weighing 10 lbs! 


https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/24511_10150123501075106_572370105_1.jpg



​


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats! he's gorgeous!


----------



## emsiee

Congrats! xx


----------



## saffy1978

Oh my!!!!!!! I've just read the whole story with a screwed up face and actually closing my legs tightly together. My word girl you had a rough birth! Well done tho for pushing him out yourself and not having to have the c section. You must be really proud of yourself... I know I would be!!!
Wow.. and what a weight!! 
Lovely baby. Congratulations!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lyrah

A huge congratulations honey!!! He's beautiful <3 xxxxxx


----------



## Youngling

Wow ur really brave.
Well done, u done amazing.
Congrats hes lovely
xx


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

WOW!!!!!!!! That was the best birth story I think I have ever read!!!! So detailed and it actually sounds like what labour is actually like! (not that I would know but what I imagined :haha:) You made me feel every emotion! You are one brave lady to give birth to a 10lb baby! Sorry to hear you had a pretty ruff time. Congratulations he is gorgeous and the name is sooooooo cute I hope you recover really quickly xxxx:hugs:


----------



## jen1604

Congrats!!
Can't believe he's 10lbs--well done! 
(Oh and did you mean to name him after John Lennon's son? ;) ) xxx


----------



## amandad192

Congrats!! It might have been a bit of a rough birth..but it gives you something to tell him about when he's older not just "i pushed and there you were." He looks GORGEOUS!!


----------



## JessicaAnne

Congrats :D 
Hes Gorgeous!


----------



## cupcake

congratulations you did really really well, I had a labour similar to yours, my contractions were just 1 on top of the other when they really got going ( and I was like 3 cm too) I was induced with petocin though. I had the epidural and it was fantastic, but it needed to be topped off too and I remember the fear you described about it starting to run out. I felt like I was right back there again! 
congrats again !


----------



## sarah0108

congrats hun you did so well! x


----------



## jamiesmammy2b

Aww Congrats :hugs:
The birth sounded scary but you got through it and have you little boy at the end :happydance:
xx


----------



## lanaross

omg you poor girl, tons of hugs xxxx congratulations and Happy Birthday baby Jude :)


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats x


----------



## samface182

aw hun, my facial expressions while readin that must have been a picture! jude is GORGEOUS. he looks like me when i was a baby too lol. i love his name :)
well done :)
xxx


----------



## Kelly s

aww im sorry to hear you had such a bad time but ur son is georgous!!!!! well done and congrats xx


----------



## jackie.d

awww congratz xxx


----------



## Angellicaa

CONGRATS!!!! you did it!!!!


----------



## 05wilkesm

Congrats Elliee!
xx


----------



## dizzyspells

Congratulations hunni!x


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations :D what a beauty :D


----------



## futuremommy91

You must be so proud Ellie! That sounds like a really rough birth- but you went through it beautifully and now you have your amazing son home with you! Hope the stitches aren't too bad. Ouch!

And your mom sounds really sweet :)


----------



## rwhite

Sounds like you had a rough time, but you produced a lovely little boy right there :thumbup: xx Well done hunni :hugs: You did great


----------



## trashit

thanks everyone :D
&john lennons sons called julian ;)


----------



## AP

I dont read a lot of birth stories Ellie, but I have just read yours and thought fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. :rofl:

You're so brave, hunny, and what a big lad he is. Rest assured with him being big he will be strong lad and fight off any infections and things easy!


----------



## Panda_Ally

WOW what a story!! Congrats hun hes gorgeous!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wow, If I didnt already have quintin, ellie you would have scared me outta giving birth!

congrats hun


----------



## Carmello_01

What a beautiful chubba bubba! Well done you! :hugs:


----------



## shelx

hes so cute! congrats x


----------



## pinkmummy

Congrats hun, he was born on my birthday :D xx


----------



## trashit

PreggoEggo said:


> wow, If I didnt already have quintin, ellie you would have scared me outta giving birth!
> 
> congrats hun

 
:blush: dont mean to scare anyone, i just had a TERRIBLE experience :nope: 
Stitches still taking it outta me, i cant do what i wanna do and its pissing me off summat cronic! I'm not sure, but i suspect i may have a little nerve damage, my leg keeps losing its feeling :nope:


----------



## debjolin

Thanks for sharing your birth story hun. Congrats and well done.


----------



## Spiderspinz

Aww congrats I hope mine isn't that big I don't know how you did it!


----------



## tickledpink3

I loooooooved this birth story lol congratulations and Jude is the perfect name for your perfect new bundle.


----------



## MiissMuffet

i had to hold back tears reading your story Ellie! Well done for going through all that!!! I will admit i am abit scared now though :shock: I don't think i could be as brave as you!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## trashit

aww Andi :hugs: :hugs:
i cant wait to read yours, and see Ella! :happydance: xx


----------

